# Is all On30 the same?



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

So, On30 is O scale trains on HO gauge track... Now, with O scale we all know how there are several different sizes... With On30 though, is everything (like Bachmann Spectrum) 1/48 scale?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> So, On30 is O scale trains on HO gauge track... Now, with O scale we all know how there are several different sizes... With On30 though, is everything (like Bachmann Spectrum) 1/48 scale?



I think ON30 is all the same size.


I found this a copy and paste.

On30 uses the American O scale of 1/4" to the foot, (ratio 1:48) to operate trains on HO gauge (16.5 mm/0.650 in) track. The 30 indicates the scale/gauge combination is used to model 2 ft 6 in (762 mm) (30") narrow gauge prototypes, although it is often used to model 2 ft (610 mm) and 3 ft (914 mm) gauge prototypes as well. This scale/gauge combination is sometimes referred to as On2½.

Shaygetz (spelled wrong?) will know for sure.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, I think I read that same thing too... I guess O scale has just made me so nervous about other scales having different sizes within them :laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I finally found a picture of the end of a Bachmann On30 car... It looks like 1:48 to me... I think I might just try this out


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> I finally found a picture of the end of a Bachmann On30 car... It looks like 1:48 to me... I think I might just try this out



Nice looking car. :thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice looking car. :thumbsup:


+1... that's *so* cool.
It would look great with a horse inside with it's head out the little window.

(edit)
Found this fascinating article on using HO code 100 track for On30.

http://www.pacificcoastairlinerr.com/ho_track/

Looks pretty good... and it doesn't cost much.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is a comparison shot between On30 scale and O scale... The two On30 cars are 25' long, and the flat car is like 50' or 52' feet long... That is a big difference!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks about right... most all of the narrow gauge rolling stock I've seen is shorter than 30 scale feet.


----------



## craigh (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I was a little surprised to see the confusion in this thread on scale/gauge.

On30 is O Scale narrow gauge rolling stock running on scale 30" gauge track. It's 1/4"=1' just like regular O scale equipment.

It just happens to more or less scale out to HO standard gauge track (and is compatible with HO tack).

On3, same deal but on 3' gauge track.

CraigH
www.pacificng.com


----------

